Ash HN:For Dockerized apps why is it a bad practice to use NFS for shared data? - thickice
======
adictator
Not really a bad practice per se. It's just that if your app requires high
performance, then NFS can become a bottlebeck. It's not any fault of NFS, but
NFS was not designed to run at high speed. But in the absence of anything else
or if your app is like any other regular app, NFS is perfect to use,
especially NFS 4.

------
wmf
Because old versions of AWS didn't support NFS. This is called Elastic
Stockholm Syndrome (ES2).

